# monthly incom



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi i have a army pension of £1200 would this be enoght for me and my wife and son to live on. we would be looking to rent a place and would come out of the £1200. So would be be able to live on the rest of my pension.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> hi i have a army pension of £1200 would this be enoght for me and my wife and son to live on. we would be looking to rent a place and would come out of the £1200. So would be be able to live on the rest of my pension.


It will be very tight but if you dont expect to be going out every night and are happy with a 2 bedroom apartment you might manage on it.

Veronica


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Having seens your posts, could I suggest that you need to do a lot more basic research about emigrating to Cyprus and the life over here. There are many guides available online for free or low cost which would give you a wealth of information and assist in formulating your plans. These will answer your basic questions leaving the more obscure ones which may be answered here or may need a research trip. 

I don't mean to put you off in any way but you really need to know what you're getting into before making what could be a costly and painful mistake.

Oh and the little I know about Ice Cream vans says be very careful. If you jump into anyone's area anywhere in the world you'll get trouble.

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> Having seens your posts, could I suggest that you need to do a lot more basic research about emigrating to Cyprus and the life over here. There are many guides available online for free or low cost which would give you a wealth of information and assist in formulating your plans. These will answer your basic questions leaving the more obscure ones which may be answered here or may need a research trip.
> 
> I don't mean to put you off in any way but you really need to know what you're getting into before making what could be a costly and painful mistake.
> 
> ...


I agree Pete, meddling in someone elses patch is very dangerous when it come to ice cream sales no matter where in the world it is.

Veronica


----------

